# Callahan Royale (Paragon)



## jubal81 (Mar 16, 2020)

Buddy requested I build this for him.
Hammond textured enclosure
Reverse-etched faceplate
Diode options on a 2X4 switch (Mode)
External Presence
Lots of wiring under that PCB (Used the long pin, right-angle pots to boost the PCB up and over the wiring)


----------



## Gordo (Mar 16, 2020)

That looks killer and nice to have those options on the front.  Cool polystyrene caps for the win.


----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2020)

That looks awesome


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 16, 2020)

Very professional, your mate has to be happy with that


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks, guys. Just got home from meeting up with him and it sounds great. My buddy is ecstatic.
I built the single version years ago and was impressed but moved on. This one blew me away. 
Forgot to mention I sprung for the Mojo diodes ($30).


----------



## Gordo (Mar 16, 2020)

It blows having to spend that kind of coin on diodes.  If they sound good though...  I think I built a Black Horse version years ago and sprung for them as well.


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 16, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Diode options on a 2X4 switch (Mode)
> External Presence
> Lots of wiring under that PCB (Used the long pin, right-angle pots to boost the PCB up and over the wiring)


Looks awesome.  What kind of switch did you use for diode selection (Mode)? I started this build recently and also want to mount the switches externally.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 17, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> Looks awesome.  What kind of switch did you use for diode selection (Mode)? I started this build recently and also want to mount the switches externally.


Here it is.


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 17, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Here it is.


Ahhh, thanks. Nice idea. I was thinking the obvious choice of toggle switches, but this looks really clean.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2020)

Excellent inside & out.


----------



## Bret608 (Mar 17, 2020)

Beautiful build as always! That is some diode mojo going on indeed...


----------



## dawson (Mar 18, 2020)

^Very neat "MODE" switches- very neat, indeed.

I just noticed the fancy double-contact jacks you've used here- do you know what this type is called?  I'm interested in trying some like that for the main in/outs of my pedal board, and probably a guitar & bass or two.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 18, 2020)

dawson said:


> ^Very neat "MODE" switches- very neat, indeed.
> 
> I just noticed the fancy double-contact jacks you've used here- do you know what this type is called?  I'm interested in trying some like that for the main in/outs of my pedal board, and probably a guitar & bass or two.



They're called Pure Tone jacks and they're the Bently of jacks. Didn't intend to use these here, but boosting up the PCB height meant the enclosed jacks I usually use wouldn't fit. Had to pilfer the Pure Tone jacks from my 'private reserve, special occasion' stash.

Here's the link


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 18, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Buddy requested I build this for him.
> Hammond textured enclosure
> Reverse-etched faceplate
> Diode options on a 2X4 switch (Mode)
> ...


Wow that’s amazing!!!


----------

